# Who Else Does Landscaping???



## jroberts2

Seems like there aren't many landscapers on this site. I've been doing Landscaping for over 13 years. Ive tried other trades and always found myself coming back to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Oconomowoc

Mostly skilled trades here. Lol

J/K , there's a few on the forum. Do a search and find them. Send them PM's.


----------



## jroberts2

Oconomowoc said:


> Mostly skilled trades here.


Ok let me be a little more specific, not just mow and go.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Is there an active landscaping member? I dont think so.


----------



## jroberts2

How would you search for one?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Good question. :thumbsup:


----------



## jroberts2

Seems like the landscape forum doesn't get much activity.


----------



## PierceIdaho

We both have a background in landscaping. Mike is primarily a contractor/remodeler/mason these days, but I still play in the dirt a bit. Not as much as I used to; I sub out most of the work for big B&B jobs, and stick mostly to design and consultation. It is less than 20% of our overall business, unless you count the hardscaping (masonry, decking, etc.).


----------



## Oconomowoc

I don't know. I was just trying to make him feel good. Lol


----------



## KMR

Does working on the farm for 13 yes count? Haha I worked for a guy for 3 months doing new installs and upkeep. And now where I'm at I do all our own in house.


----------



## asevereid

Before I became a carpenter I completed a horticulture certificate program and was a landscape installer for 4 years. Problem for me was I could only work for the company I was with for 8 months of the year. I truly enjoyed designing and installing, and hope to get back into it eventually. I would like to offer a total home remodel/deck design and install/landscape design and install service one day, but for now I will stick to improving one craft and continually refresh on the other. Soooo....long, unasked for story short, yes, there are other landscapers here.


----------



## Crawdad

Mow and go here. I'm glad I'm not in a "skilled trade" like banging nails, slinging paint, or gluing pipes, because then I'd be expected to work all year round.


----------



## jroberts2

Crawdad said:


> because then I'd be expected to work all year round.


Thats a good way to look at it haha.


----------



## jroberts2

asevereid said:


> Before I became a carpenter I completed a horticulture certificate program and was a landscape installer for 4 years. Problem for me was I could only work for the company I was with for 8 months of the year. I truly enjoyed designing and installing, and hope to get back into it eventually. I would like to offer a total home remodel/deck design and install/landscape design and install service one day, but for now I will stick to improving one craft and continually refresh on the other. Soooo....long, unasked for story short, yes, there are other landscapers here.


I too like doing the whole back yard design deck, concrete, irrigation, plants, etc. Thats rewarding for me. You really have to enjoy all aspects of landscaping.


----------



## 1917-1911M

jroberts2 said:


> Seems like there aren't many landscapers on this site. I've been doing Landscaping for over 13 years. Ive tried other trades and always found myself coming back to it.:thumbsup:


I'm one. Been landscaping since '74. I'm getting a little old but still in good shape. What is going on in CA? I'm presently a little aggravated. I've had to straighten out so many problems home builders leave :whistling that I am having to register and take the State exam for my home builders license. That is why I joined this site. Plan on trying to track down some experienced information along those lines next. Anyway, landscaping really took a nose dive in the fall of '08 here but has been coming back stronger and stronger each year. M1911 Landscape Architect 











One of my projects.....


----------



## jroberts2

1917-1911M said:


> I'm one. Been landscaping since '74. I'm getting a little old but still in good shape. What is going on in CA? I'm presently a little aggravated. I've had to straighten out so many problems home builders leave :whistling that I am having to register and take the State exam for my home builders license. That is why I joined this site. Plan on trying to track down some experienced information along those lines next. Anyway, landscaping really took a nose dive in the fall of '08 here but has been coming back stronger and stronger each year. M1911 Landscape Architect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my projects.....


Nice picture:thumbsup:. I like the over sized lumber and the fan on the patio cover. Where are you from?


----------



## 1917-1911M

Thanks, Indian Springs, AL which is just south of Birmingham. I own a small design/build firm. We only install residential projects. No maintenance. Visited CA a couple of years ago. San Fran and north. I think 12 percent of the U.S. population resides in CA but I didn't see them. Must be in LA. What a beautiful State, those Redwoods are something else. The heavier boards are Western Red Cedar, rough sawn. 

M1911

www.jloperco.com


----------



## jroberts2

1917-1911M said:


> Thanks, Indian Springs, AL which is just south of Birmingham. I own a small design/build firm. We only install residential projects. No maintenance. Visited CA a couple of years ago. San Fran and north. I think 12 percent of the U.S. population resides in CA but I didn't see them. Must be in LA. What a beautiful State, those Redwoods are something else. The heavier boards are Western Red Cedar, rough sawn.
> 
> M1911
> 
> www.jloperco.com


Nice website. I like the pics of the Outdoor fireplaces w/ Pergolas. I haven't done an Outdoor Fireplace yet.

Check out this thread. It has a few of my pics.
http://www.contractortalk.com/f23/big-bear-ca-landscape-pics-125467/


----------



## Acres

> Mow and go here. I'm glad I'm not in a "skilled trade" like banging nails, slinging paint, or gluing pipes, because then I'd be expected to work all year round.


Yeah and we get to charge more becasue of a shorter season :thumbup: .. Forced retired landscaper, moved to mow and go. So I'm out :jester:


----------



## LauneLandscapes

I'm a landscaping contractor from Ireland, been in the business since 1988.


----------



## LauneLandscapes

Business has been almost non-existent in Ireland this January. The weather has either been snow and frost or very wet & windy, so hard to do anything. Plenty of work lined up for February though!


----------



## asevereid

For those of you who work in a climate with ALL 4 seasons...what do you do with your winter down time? When I was landscaping we had to just collect Employment insurance, or find a temporary job. Worked out for me though...I had one job running the day to day operations of a hydroponic supply store, and worked construction the rest of the years.


----------



## Bill1500

Me :thumbup:


----------



## peteo

asevereid said:


> For those of you who work in a climate with ALL 4 seasons...what do you do with your winter down time? When I was landscaping we had to just collect Employment insurance, or find a temporary job. Worked out for me though...I had one job running the day to day operations of a hydroponic supply store, and worked construction the rest of the years.


We plow snow,drink beer and watch a lot of hockey. Other than that there's not much else to do until the weather breaks.


----------



## leeson1776

asevereid said:


> For those of you who work in a climate with ALL 4 seasons...what do you do with your winter down time?


I mostly sit around from roughly August to February, LOL. My season is really March, April, May and June, then it's slow. 
The plan in coming years is to spend winters in Honduras, where my wife is from. Run a little B&B and farm down there, then come back here for a few months to make money. 
I just started my business a year and a half ago, and we've been too broke to do anything. I think this year will be pretty good though, should be able to spend some time down there next winter.

I do tree treatments, i.e., keep trees alive and healthy.


----------



## asevereid

leeson1776 said:


> I mostly sit around from roughly August to February, LOL. My season is really March, April, May and June, then it's slow.
> The plan in coming years is to spend winters in Honduras, where my wife is from. Run a little B&B and farm down there, then come back here for a few months to make money.
> I just started my business a year and a half ago, and we've been too broke to do anything. I think this year will be pretty good though, should be able to spend some time down there next winter.
> 
> I do tree treatments, i.e., keep trees alive and healthy.


Best of luck to you sir!:thumbup: That is a brutally short season.


----------



## Yard Builders

I've been a Landscape designer/contractor & sometimes GC since 1990, been in the business since the mid 80's, started off in remodeling/renovation as a kid. When I started my own, I incorporated the construction element w/ Landscaping. Basically...crazy looking decks & patios w/ large boulders growing through them w/ the floors & stairs coped in around them, landscapes w/ edibles & espaliers, irrigation & lighting, fencing, stone walls & entrances.

It's been a fun run, but since '08 Ive been taking things in other directions. Basically, if it doesn't fall in my lap, I'm not chasing it. Been doing commercial snow & ice removal for just as long (November- April)...so far this season I've been blessed.


----------



## Landscape Pro

Me Too!:clap:

I'm surprised there isn't much landscape talk going on here myself. At least it looks like there are a few of us here.


----------



## Landscape Pro

Oh, and in the winter I do some tree removal, emergency tree cleanup and will plow snow every once in a while. Waking up at 3am and plowing snow for 16 hours isn't as fun as it used to be.


----------



## CurtisValley

ha! i wish i could even plow snow around here....ever yahoo with a pickup goes out and plows for 20 bucks a pop....not worth competing


----------



## IrriPro

Irrigation guy here.. If your up on my other post im trying to get into contracting. Currently in the public sector. I plan to do irrigation specifically. No way will i touch mowin and blowin and id prefer to sub out anything beyond layin sod or seeding turf. Any technical irrigation related stuff im into it.


----------



## leeson1776

Where are you located Irripro?


----------



## IrriPro

Southern California, more specifically the Inland Empire.


----------



## JW Asphalt

*landscapers in mn*

Not sure what area you are from but here's a few in my area:

www.greenstufflawn.com

www.kglandscape.com

Not sure if they are on this forum or not, but I know they are active on a lot of other sites.


----------



## Anti-wingnut

Gary H said:


> There was Bob the landscaper. Had a interesting life he had.


Bump for Bob.

I hope he is OK

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/time-rethink-everything-63185/


----------



## makethecut

I do. However I am doing less and less of it. The remodeling end is picking up more and more and I just enjoy it more. However will always mow. Covers the bills.


----------



## tutran4

Was in landscaping in 1994, now painting.


----------



## springscapes

Landscaping is where it's at brother!


----------



## kellanv

Landscape person here in Central Texas. I'm currently the COO of my family's design/build business that has been around since 1982. I got a degree in landscape architecture a few years ago and decided I wanted to do construction as well. We do high end residential and smaller commercial/multifamily projects and pretty much everything/anything.

In addition I'm a licensed irrigator, working as a sub for design and of course installing as well. I am trying to grow that part of my business to help deal with the extreme water issues we are experiencing here.


----------



## asevereid

Hey there, welcome. Post often.


----------



## springscapes

*Here!*

I operate out of Simcoe County, Limited by the winter's here in ontario, canada, but def. a great industry!


----------



## MTEC

We have too crews. One strickly landscaping and the other renos. I operate out of Ontario canada. Both side are good but always a cut throat beginner coming around


----------



## mbender2004

Landscaper here from St. Louis, Missouri. Snow season was good to us though!


----------



## Watrousbrothers

I own a new landscaping buisness. PM me please.


----------



## Holey22

*New to site*

Have read ideas on this site for years before finally joining. I am a landscape contractor who does mostly outdoor living spaces (pergolas, arbors, decks,patios, etc). I still find myself getting back into planting each year when a client needs some help. 

Great site and I look forward to reading more helpful post.:thumbsup:

Mike Holeyfield
Holey-Field of Dreams


----------



## Watrousbrothers

I do landscaping in Pennsylvania. I am always open to networking with other landscapers.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Landscaper right here. Do it all minus hard scales and irrigation installs. Plus, snow removal. Should start a picture thread. Have one on another forum already.


----------



## deciduous

Checking in. Love the trade and love the outdoors!


----------



## Mowtivated

*Just Starting..*

I'm just getting into landscaping. Doing basic landscaping jobs for renovation projects. So far so good!


----------



## robscape

jroberts2 said:


> Seems like there aren't many landscapers on this site. I've been doing Landscaping for over 13 years. Ive tried other trades and always found myself coming back to it.:thumbsup:






Dr. Green thumb yiur nit alone


----------



## vistagardener

I'm new to landscape contracting. Just starting up my edible landscaping business up here in ontario canada.


----------



## Calidecks

I am on weekends and in my spare time


----------



## Lapegu

I have a landscaping background. Done maintenance and installs for 5 years. Took to much money in equipment to go forward. I switched to a different business.


----------



## tts

I'm a landscaper but spend more time reading other sections of the site, they have more interesting conversations


----------



## CLT Landscaper

jroberts2 said:


> Seems like there aren't many landscapers on this site. I've been doing Landscaping for over 13 years. Ive tried other trades and always found myself coming back to it.:thumbsup:


I do! More maintenance, but typically that leads to landscaping / install work


----------



## asevereid

Well, welcome to CT, post often, post pics.


----------



## francodamico1

jroberts2 said:


> Seems like there aren't many landscapers on this site. I've been doing Landscaping for over 13 years. Ive tried other trades and always found myself coming back to it.:thumbsup:


Pittsburgh, PA landscape construction


----------



## EcoMindedSD

Hey there! We're a landscape and home remodel company based out of San Diego. 

We focus on eco-friendly techniques in designing and constructing a home or landscape.
Trying to be a one-stop shop for California style by being design+build. Check out our projects here: http://ecomindedsolutions.com/portfolio/


----------



## Shaun S.

jroberts2 said:


> Seems like there aren't many landscapers on this site. I've been doing Landscaping for over 13 years. Ive tried other trades and always found myself coming back to it.:thumbsup:


I used to work in landscaping but stopped because I realized, its really hard work! lol.

I just do my own landscaping around my house now which suits me just fine...


----------



## Billiam

I put landscaping as my field (no pun intended) when I registered here, because nothing else seemed to fit. I design natural scapes only, so I'm kind of like the Soup Nazi for your backyard. Most of the tools of the landscaping trade have no use on my projects, as turfgrass is generally verboten. I either put together a functioning ecosystem based on the prevailing regional/local ecology, or I am more aggressive when a project involves eliminating invasives and rehabilitating abused soil and water.


----------



## TheTreeSurgeon

I come from a hard landscaping background as that was my fathers trade. Still do bits and bobs now and again but mostly just focussing on trees now!


----------



## TreesLogan

I dabbled in landscaping but have found over time that all I want to do is tree work a friend and me split the company I do trees and he does all landscaping now. It works out well as we can refer business to each other.


----------



## DerekG

jroberts2 said:


> Seems like there aren't many landscapers on this site. I've been doing Landscaping for over 13 years. Ive tried other trades and always found myself coming back to it.:thumbsup:


I've traditionally done lawn maintenance but have tried to do more landscaping. Basic things like flower beds, bush installation, tree rings. Things I've learned on the job, but haven't had any real formal training on.


----------



## BestPestControl

i'm thinking of starting a landscaping business, i already do pest control.. what do you guys think?

__________________
Best Pest Control


----------



## Tinstaafl

I think you're trying to milk this site for SEO.


----------



## legendlandscape

Legends Landscaping checking in from Sparks NV. There's alot of us on CT just lurking around. 

Legends Landscaping


----------



## DiaperRiot

I'm a master landscaper. I've been mowing lawns for over 25 years!


----------



## readymowing

Hi there, we are based on the other side of the world to most of you guys and operate a lawn care and garden maintenance company in Sydney, Australia. We've been operating for over a year now and have started to do a bit more soft and hard landscaping lately, so would love to get involved in an active discussion about the topic where we can learn and share with other contractors. Will drop by this thread from time to time to check in and if anyone wants to drop me a DM I look forward to hearing from you.

All the best from Oz, 
RM.


----------



## benzbuggie

I am landscaper!!! 95% is all hardscapes though


----------



## ulags

hi i am alo in to landscape trying new in this feild looking for a better future


----------



## benzbuggie

Wrong field to choose for a better future haha


----------



## tombrowning

I'm a close relative to landscaping. I install and repair sprinkler systems and install french drains. lol to keep the landscaping lush and green. Hope you find who your looking for.


----------



## JLSLLC

I cut about 50 yards solo when the season hits. Lots of ppl getting into the business it seems, at least around here


----------



## Primecut

Just joined this site last night. Been in business for 5 years now. Started getting into landscape design last year and now it's really taken off this year. I use to just use the sprinkler heads to water the plants after install but I'd like to find a type of soaker hose/drip irrigation now. Any thoughts?


----------

